# Thanx whiskeyman!!!!!!



## welddigger (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's some pics of some christmas lights I  took before checking outy the site recommended by whiskeyman.


----------



## welddigger (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are the same lights using the tips from the site.


----------



## welddigger (Feb 2, 2007)

O.k. what the hell.... here they are with the new tips


----------



## welddigger (Feb 2, 2007)

It really brought out the true colors of them....


----------



## welddigger (Feb 2, 2007)

The closeups are 100% better you can even see trhe darker swirls!!!!!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 4, 2007)

WELDDIGGER...actually you can thank TNCGAL...she sent me the link originally and I just passed it along. She's good at locating useful info...[]


----------

